# anyone know anything about ison?



## ericrm (Jan 13, 2014)

i saw lately lots of youtube and other end of worl scenario because of ison , but does anyone actualy have some good scientific web page, right now we are suposed to pass tru ison trail and i havent see a falling start yet...


----------



## micronationcreation (Jan 13, 2014)

I think Ison passed the Earth already, and there's rumor that the tail will poison our atmosphere with cyanide or something.

Plenty to read on the crazy forums i.e. godlikeproductionsDOTcom


----------



## ericrm (Jan 13, 2014)

lol ,the thing is that i dont want crazy talk... it is tru that ison was in part made of cyanogen (a toxic cyanide related chemical) but i would have think that we would have some kind of day by day follow up, and i find nothing.nothing of scientific value i mean...


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 13, 2014)

A comets tail is really thin. Even if we would pass right through it we would not notice anything. Humans are putting thousands and thousand times more poisons into our atmosphere that a cometary tail could ever deliver.

If we would collide with the nucleus on the other hand I would like to be on the other side of the earth or at least half a continent away.

... found this after I wrote the above text. http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/explore/notsofaq.html#COMET_TAIL

Göran


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Jan 13, 2014)

Saw this video this morning on this very topic.
http://youtu.be/UPqutlF1MEw


----------



## ericrm (Jan 13, 2014)

very nice youtube channel,no bullshit, just simple report...


----------

